# 1950's Schwinn Paramount Track Bicycle on Ebay



## Mark Mattei (Jan 8, 2020)

*1950's Schwinn Paramount Track Bicycle*









						1950's Schwinn Paramount Track Bicycle Blue Vintage Original Paint Brooks  | eBay
					

Paramount Crankset. Brooks B-15 Leather Saddle. Cycle Smithy. Original Blue Paint. We believe the bike to be from 1958 or 1959. Dunlop Special Lightweight 27" Steel Rims Made In England.



					rover.ebay.com
				




Follow the ebay link for more info and photos.

This is my item. Anybody looking to buy this bike outside of ebay will save 10%. PM me if interested, or call or text me at 773-608-9004.

Thanks for looking,
Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful bike Mark GLWTS! V/r Shawn


----------

